# moved from uk to edmonton with my husband and 4 kids !



## sleepymummy4 (Jul 6, 2013)

We have just moved from London England to nw Edmonton and feeling a little lost havnt a clue where is good to go with the kids ( 3,9,12,15 ) and hubbie has had to jump straight into work . Really want this to work out but unhappy kids is making me think twice its a long time till school starts and a long time to be stuck with just mum and no friends !! Any help would be greatly appreciated .

Shannon


----------



## Kate-cj (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Shannon,
I have just returned from Edmonton last night. Went over to visit my dad who works there! Me and my family are hoping to move over next may (if everything goes to plan) my daughter is 9 and I have been searching for schools in the west of Edmonton area. 

I don't really know too much about the place but West Edmonton Mall is a good day out for the kids, I'm sure you've seen it or even been?

Hope all goes well 
Kate x


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

https://www.google.ca/search?q=edmonton+tourist+attractions&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## sleepymummy4 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hopefully will get a car this weekend and explore abit not too sure on how the public transport works !!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Might be too old for the 15 year old, but have you considered enroll img them in summer day camp?

Program Guides :: City of Edmonton


----------



## sleepymummy4 (Jul 6, 2013)

That's a good idea at least they woud have other kids to play with they are really missing their friends back home


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


sleepymummy4 said:


> That's a good idea at least they woud have other kids to play with they are really missing their friends back home


They are going to miss their friends for awhile, but as soon as they start school it will be over. In the mean time, enrol them in summer camps and take them to parks so they can run and enjoy the few weeks of summer we get here.

West Edmonton Mall is going to give you a temporary distraction for the kids, but it will be expensive. There you have the water park, the ice rink, and a lot to see, do and spend money on.

Once you get a car, also buy a GPS (Sat-Nav) so you can navigate thru the city. Also, look for British Expats in Edmonton on Facebook, lots of Brits here with children same age as yours. 

Welcome to Edmonton! Great city to raise your children

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## sleepymummy4 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you for your reply I know it will take awhile for us all to settle .I will try the facebook page


----------



## NikkiNikNak (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as you moved to Grande Prairie 2 weeks ago with my 14 year old son and my partner is working full time so I'm stuck here trying to entertain my son and help him adjust to our new life but its hard when we're both missing our friends and lives.... I know evenually we'll find new friends but it where to start thats the problem


----------



## earlofwindermere (Jul 13, 2013)

*Welcome to Edmonton!*

Welcome to Edmonton! We moved here about 3 years ago and really love the city. It is a very family-friendly place. I am not sure where you live in the city but here are a few ideas for you:

- nearly every park in the city has a "green shack" program. There is a summer student who organizes games and activities for kids ages 6-15. There is no registration and it is free. In my neighbourhood, they average about 30 kids per day so it is a great way for them to connect with future classmates. In our local park, next week is "soccer week" which my kids are really excited about. 

- every neighbourhood also has a "community league" which is a volunteer-based association of residents. Some community leagues are very active and are a great place to connect with your neighbours. My community league, (North Glenora) sets up a large bbq every Friday night. Families from the neighbourhood come and cook together and picnic together (potluck style). Attendance varies based on the weather but we get a minimum of 5-6 families out. 

- Unfortunately summer camps are probably all full. But another alternative is church daycamps. If you are religious, this would be a good way to connect early. 

- Also, some schools are active in the summer with activities. The elementary school where my kids attend (Coronation school - an IB world school - check it out as it's a great school that focuses on global citizens) is in the midst of organizing a big 60th celebration in September including an outdoor family dance. Many of the families get together over the summer. Other schools may also have facebook or website pages with summer events that are worth checking out. 

- If you are into exploring the city, Hawrelak Park is a great hang out. There are also a lot of inexpensive festivals all summer long. Check out the huge list of festivals by googling "City of Edmonton" AND "festivals." K-Days starts next week and the Heritage festival is also fun. 

All the best with the adjustment to life here.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

I live here in Edmonton. There are a lot of people living in Edmonton and area from your part of the world (UK, Ireland, Scotland).

You may wish to contact one of these clubs... just to get some information about what other who have moved to Edmonton with kids have done to find adventures to do in summer in and around Edmonton in the summer. 

West Edmonton Mall will keep your kids busy for a few days, but it will cost a few bucks to take them to the Water Park or GalaxyLand Amusement Park.

EDMONTON SCOTTISH SOCIETY
Edmonton Scottish Society
Phone: 780-988-5357

Edmonton Irish Sports & Social Society
Edmonton Irish Sports & Social Society | 12546 126 St NW Edmonton, AB T5L0X3 (780) 453-2249
Phone: 780-453-2249

The kids are expected to be home sick... they miss their home, friends, comfort-zone. But kids are resilient and will bounce back in no time. School starts in about 5 weeks, and they will make new friends quickly. 

I know (camp with) a retired couple from the UK who have been in Canada around 15 years. They both love Canada and speak very highly of being fortunate to live here. They've made multiple trips back to the UK to visit friends and family over the years, but both insist that although nice to visit the UK on occasion, they would never move back.


----------



## Rexel01 (Jan 19, 2013)

NikkiNikNak said:


> I'm in the same boat as you moved to Grande Prairie 2 weeks ago with my 14 year old son and my partner is working full time so I'm stuck here trying to entertain my son and help him adjust to our new life but its hard when we're both missing our friends and lives.... I know evenually we'll find new friends but it where to start thats the problem


Hi there

I just noticed your post and was wondering if you maybe able to give me some information on Grande Prairie.

I have just accepted a job there but i have no idea what it is like to live there. I have a wife and 2 children - (aged 29 months and 19 months), so missing family and friends will not be an issue for them. My wife is also very keen to go as she likes to experience new things in life and she was a good part of our decision making to go.

My job is 8-5 Monday to Friday and week ends off so was wondering if you could give me some information on what it is like to live there. Good and the bad

I would appreciate if you got back to me.

Cheers

Graeme


----------



## mrswalshy (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi, 

My husband has just applied for a job in Telecommunications in Edmonton, so we're doing as much research as we can on the area. 

We have 2 children aged 9 and 7 yrs, so would appreciate some advice on the best schools to look at. Also, my daughter is a dancer and we'd like her to be able to continue with her Ballet, Tap & Modern classes as her dance teachers said it would be a shame if she couldn't as she's a natural. What dance schools are there in Edmonton?

Really hope my husband is successful with his application so we can start our new life in a beautiful country, and make new friends.

Much appreciation in advance,

Samantha


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

Rexel01 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I just noticed your post and was wondering if you maybe able to give me some information on Grande Prairie.
> 
> ...


Hi, I moved a year ago exactly from Cheshire to Grande Prairie. Feel free to get in touch for the low down. In general there are lots of jobs, rents are expensive and difficult to find and the nightlife is bobbins. Otherwise, surrounded by great rural wildness and calmer way of life.


----------

